# outdoorama coming next month MNG



## garybail (Aug 23, 2004)

the outdoorama in feb.
who is going and when ?


----------



## tibs36 (Dec 15, 2005)

i will be there prob at the weekend on sunday. Our MSU fisheries and wildlife club is planning to volunteer to help work at it


----------

